# Next BMQ Date?



## Ðetermination (2 Aug 2008)

Anyone know when the next date is I just applied 3 days ago and im sure it'll take 5+ months before I get any idea of when I would be going (thats ofcorse I get accepted and pass everything which I believe I will) I know it seems pointless even thinking about it but I cant help but be excited. Anyone else apply not to long ago?


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2008)

A question that has been asked hundreds of times before, and ANSWERED just as often, as to how often they are run.  As they are run on a REGULAR schedule, there should be no need to ask any further questions.  Please do some more RESEARCH on this site as to how often and when they are run.

LOCKED


----------

